

Looking for a cofounder?  Help us help you. - aren

Wondering how to find the co-founder you’ve been looking for?  FounderDating puts together events with equal balance of top business and top tech talent in hopes of making matches with our free but invite-only events.  Apply for an event in your town: founderdating.com.<p>We're working on an improved online version, and we need a Django guru to help us take our website to the next level.  Want to get involved?  Please email us at info@founderdating.com
======
daniper
There's a great need for Founder Dating events in New York City. Any plans to
head our way?

------
abbasmehdi
Other cities?

